# C63 AMG Coupe Detailing at Envy Car Care



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

As some of you may have noticed we have been running for the last year or so using the names Envy Valeting and Envy Car Care, and now we are starting to make the change to using the Envy Car Care name, its still us but migrating names gradually!

This detail is one carried out at the unit down in Gosport for a customer who is also on DW aka Married Blonde. I've been lucky enough to do a few cars from the Z4M coupe, to the 3 series coupe, the ML and now the new C63!! I love these cars and the sound is awesome. I was lucky enough to be taken out by the customer, and the car sure can shift.....mostly sideways eh :driver:

The detail brief was for a protection detail but also a little bit of machine polishing where the car had picked up some marks from graphics for its trip to Le Mans.

I have to say I was shocked by the water marks on the beast, but remembered an old trick and used some special solution on the car once washed!!! Thank F it worked!!

OK anyway here goes,









Wheels were soaked with Evoultion wheel cleaner at 10:1, door shuts APC'd then car snow foamed with Bubbly Jubbly snow foam and left to dwell.







Washed with TBW, Z sponge and our own brand shampoo. As you can see the foam doesnt leave a huge mess behind once rinsed off.



Moved inside and dried off and clayed/de-tarred.



Machine polished away the marks as best I could (seriously hard paint!) and cleansed with a light polish with the Bigfoot and Britemax AIO.



Time to wax her......



Whilst the wax was curing may as well break out the Britemax Metal Twins on the 4 huge tailpipes.











Tyres were dressed with my fave premium tyre dressing, Rubber by Car Skin. Looks like the car is fitted with NEW tyres everytime. Glass cleaned etc etc.
Wheel her outside for the money shots!

















Hope you have enjoyed this write up and remember...if you want your car detailed or the products to DIY get in touch!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job Tim , could you share details of your special solution for removing water marks please .


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

love these, great work


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Karl woods said:


> Nice job Tom , could you share details of your special solution for removing water marks please .


Hope this works!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/945111_10200133947172185_2045417885_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1003133_10200136345832150_1426687853_n.jpg

The Autosmart trigger fits nicely too!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking job Tim some awesome reflections mate:thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

LOVE the C63 AMG. :argie::argie::argie::argie:

My next car hopefully although I'll get the estate.


Great work too :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: The gloss and the shine are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

Lovely write up Tim.

The pictures really do not do the car justice. I am a lairy ****y git at the best of times. I was quite excited to get the car back. When i saw it i was speachless, massive grin and very, very pleased with the results.

Brilliant work as always.

Claires new ml arrives sunday so need to get that booked in for a protection detail!!! 

J.


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

Tom48 said:


> LOVE the C63 AMG. :argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> My next car hopefully although I'll get the estate.
> 
> Great work too :thumb:


Luckily i dont need a sensible car so can be selfish and have the coupe


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Tim

Stunning motor :argie:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! The car look like a mirror.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely work, just spent 3 weeks in gosport with work id of popped by if id of known


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Envy Valeting said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/945111_10200133947172185_2045417885_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Tim (sorry for calling you Tom my fingers and I pad don't always work to well )


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good Tim. I must say, I'm enjoying your foam :thumb:..
How do you find the Vantage, rather tempted..


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

dooka said:


> Looking good Tim. I must say, I'm enjoying your foam :thumb:..
> How do you find the Vantage, rather tempted..


Thanks Rob
Glad you like the foam. I'm re-ordering this week btw. 
Vantage wax is great for what I'd class as an inexpensive wax. So easy on/off its a real pleasure to use.


----------



## kammy (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a amazing work! Reflections are crystal clear! Great job


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work and some lovely reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

kammy said:


> Looks like a amazing work! Reflections are crystal clear! Great job





Jody 4444 said:


> Great work and some lovely reflection shots :thumb:


Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love these. nice work.


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

*AMG Detail*

Fantastic job Tim and what a great metalic shine you achieved on an awsome car 
cheers Rich


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Tim, lovely car! 

I agree, Vantage is mega for the money. Leaves a superb glossy shine!

I may well order some Evolution soon, just coming to the end of my wheel cleaner. Will be a good few weeks as I'm off getting married and honeymooning until the middle of October so I don't need much stuff at the mo but it's on the list!


----------

